# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Προγραμματισμένη δοκιμή αντοχής του δικτύου σε DoS επίθεση

## Acinonyx

Σε 3 ώρες θα γίνει μία δοκιμή αντοχής του δικτύου σε DoS επίθεση.
 
Το σενάριο είναι κάποιος hacker να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση σε ένα router και να διαφημίζει διάφορα στο BGP.

Η διάρκεια της επίθεσης θα είναι 5-10 λεπτά..

Υ.Γ. Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι δε θα παραβιαστεί κανένας υπολογιστής του δικτύου.

----------


## sotiris

Eγω σαν πρωτο πειραματοζωο παντως ομολογω οτι με τσακισε.....

----------


## dti

> Eγω σαν πρωτο πειραματοζωο παντως ομολογω οτι με τσακισε.....


traceroute προς athina.sotiris.awmn



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                       gw-local.dti.awmn -    0 |   13 |   13 |    0 |    1 |   10 |    0 |
|                   bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn -    0 |   13 |   13 |    0 |    0 |   10 |    0 |
|                        gw-dti.nvak.awmn -    0 |   12 |   12 |    0 |    4 |   10 |   10 |
|                     gw-nvak.xtreme.awmn -    0 |   12 |   12 |    0 |    5 |   10 |    0 |
|               gw-xtreme.eaggelidis.awmn -    0 |   12 |   12 |    0 |   19 |   50 |   10 |
|                           10.19.147.242 -    0 |   12 |   12 |   10 |   15 |   30 |   10 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |   12 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |   31 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## sotiris

Πρέπει να έχει φτιάξει τώρα


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   20 |   20 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                     mtik-1.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   19 |   19 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                  gw-sotiris.69eyes.awmn -    0 |   19 |   19 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                       mtik2.69eyes.awmn -    0 |   19 |   19 |    0 |    4 |   31 |    0 |
|                            10.45.166.36 -    0 |   19 |   19 |    0 |    4 |   16 |    0 |
|                   gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn -    0 |   19 |   19 |    0 |    6 |   31 |    0 |
|                           10.35.163.250 -    0 |   19 |   19 |    0 |   12 |   31 |    0 |
|            bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn -    0 |   19 |   19 |    0 |   19 |   47 |   31 |
|                       gw-local.dti.awmn -    6 |   19 |   18 |    0 |   15 |   31 |   15 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

παντως ακόμη έχω την απορία γιατί εσύ πας απο xtreme και εγώ απο 69eyes

----------


## MerNion

> *Σε 3 ώρες* θα γίνει μία δοκιμή αντοχής του δικτύου σε DoS επίθεση.
> 
> Το σενάριο είναι κάποιος hacker να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση σε ένα router και να διαφημίζει διάφορα στο BGP.
> 
> Η διάρκεια της επίθεσης θα είναι 5-10 λεπτά..
> 
> Υ.Γ. Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι δε θα παραβιαστεί κανένας υπολογιστής του δικτύου.






> Eγω σαν πρωτο πειραματοζωο παντως ομολογω οτι με τσακισε.....


Σου έκανε αιφνιδιαστική επίθεση;  ::

----------


## eaggelidis

Μα γιατί απλούστατα, 

ΔΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΜΕ ΣΑΝ ISP ,

άρα όπως έχω αναφέρει σε πολλά post μου, όλοι μας μπορούμε να ανακοινώσουμε ότι θέλουμε στο BGP.

Αν ο καθένας από έμας, ανακοίνωνε μόνο το δικό του segment και έλεγχε το τι του στέλνει ο γείτονας του, τουλάχιστον σε επίπεδο ασφάλειας BGP κάτι θα κάναμε.

Αυτό όμως θέλει κεντρική οργάνωση.......

Η

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Eγω σαν πρωτο πειραματοζωο παντως ομολογω οτι με τσακισε.....
> 
> 
> Σου έκανε αιφνιδιαστική επίθεση;


Οχι ηταν προμελετημενο, κατοπιν συνεννοησης απο το irc.

Μου λεει θες να μην μπορεις να δεις ουτε το διπλανο pc σου....του ειπα και εγω ο βλακας ΝΑΙ....ε, σταματησα να το βλεπω.....οπως και ολα τα αλλα...

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## sotirisk

Ήρθε το τέλος?  ::

----------


## sotiris

Επεσαν ολα.....εχασα ολο το awmn, μονο το δικο μου subnet βλεπω....πρεπει να αισθανομαι τυχερος?....το Bgp τρελλαθηκε....δειχνει 815 route απο 69eyes και 859 απο digi....ο Αρμαγεδων.....

----------


## Acinonyx

> Μετά από αυτό όσοι αφελείς δεν κατάλαβαν ποιοί υπήρξαν οι φυσικοί υποκινητές (βλ. ένα AS) ας μείνουν αμέτοχοι στις εξελίξεις...


LOL! Τι λες μωρέ;

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Μετά από αυτό όσοι αφελείς δεν κατάλαβαν ποιοί υπήρξαν οι φυσικοί υποκινητές (βλ. ένα AS) ας μείνουν αμέτοχοι στις εξελίξεις...


Αυτό είναι άλλου παπά Ευαγγέλιο...  ::   ::

----------


## Winner

> Η ιδέα ήταν ότι οποιοσδήποτε που έχει πρόσβαση σε ένα router μπορεί να αποκόψει το AWMN από ένα συγκεκριμένο άτομο χωρίς αυτό το άτομο να το καταλάβει ποτέ.
> 
> Το πείραμα δεν είχε στόχο τους routers του δικτύου αλλά το ίδιο το δίκτυο.
> 
> Τι εννοώ. Ότι κανένας router δεν crashaρε από τα πολλά routes που στην τελική δεν ήταν και τόσα πολλά. Οπότε η συγκριση με το πρόβλημα στο internet που ανέφερε ο ngia είναι άκυρη.
> 
> Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση διαφημίζονταν μικρότερα από /24 subnet με αποτέλεσμα να επιλέγονται αυτά.
> 
> Σκοπός του πειράματος:
> ...


Δεν απάντησες όμως τι γίνεται αν ο "κακόβουλος" (του οποίου μάλιστα πρέπει να έχουμε δώσει πρόσβαση στο bgp εμείς οι άνθρωποι του δικτύου) θεωρήσει ακόμα πιο ωραίο να στείλει τα /24 subnets όλου του δικτύου.

Για ποιά φίλτρα θα μιλήσουμε ακριβώς τότε;
Φυσικά δεν μας καλύπτουν τα accept 9-24, τα οποία είναι λάθος εξ' αρχής για άλλους λόγους που θα αναλύσω σε άλλο post.

Έλα βρε Βασίλη. Αφού τα ξέρεις... Γιατί να στα λέω;
Πες πως ήταν ανοησία να τελειώνουμε...
Μην μας λες πως είχε και στόχους το πείραμα.

----------


## akops76

> Ένα ενδιαφέρον ήταν ότι παρόλο που η διαφήμιση κράτησε μόλις 3 λεπτά, το αποτέλεσμα συνεχιζόταν για περιπου 10 λεπτά. Αν είχαμε λιγότερα AS, το δίκτυο θα σταθερόποιούταν πιό γρήγορα. Ίσως ήρθε η ώρα να δούμε πιό σοβαρά το θέμα "κοινών AS".


Με το ίδιο σκεπτικο, αν ο καθένας είχε εφαρμόσει τα κατάλληλα φίλτρα στο bgp του router του , το δίκτυο θα επηρεαζόταν ελάχιστα...

Δεν νομίζω λοιπόν οτι υπάρχει συσχέτιση με το θέμα των κοινών AS.

Εξάλλου, ποιος εγγυάται, οτι ανάλογα προβλήματα δεν θα υπάρξουν και μεταξύ των router που είναι στο ίδιο AS και τρέχουν κάποιο αντίστοιχο πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης(ospf, ibgp ,κτλ).

----------


## Acinonyx

> Δεν απάντησες όμως τι γίνεται αν ο "κακόβουλος" (του οποίου μάλιστα πρέπει να έχουμε δώσει πρόσβαση στο bgp εμείς οι άνθρωποι του δικτύου) θεωρήσει ακόμα πιο ωραίο να στείλει τα /24 subnets όλου του δικτύου.
> 
> Για ποιά φίλτρα θα μιλήσουμε ακριβώς τότε;
> Φυσικά δεν μας καλύπτουν τα accept 9-24, τα οποία είναι λάθος εξ' αρχής για άλλους λόγους που θα αναλύσω σε άλλο post.
> 
> Έλα βρε Βασίλη. Αφού τα ξέρεις... Γιατί να στα λέω;
> Πες πως ήταν ανοησία να τελειώνουμε...
> Μην μας λες πως είχε και στόχους το πείραμα.


Τα root passwords κυκλοφορουν ελευθερα στο δίκτυο.

Μάλιστα προχθες με το kismet έβλεπα κανονικά passwords που χρησιμοποιούνταν στο DC. Πολλά από αυτά είναι ίδια με τα passwords στους routers (τακτικη 1 pass για όλα).

Αν στείλει 24αρια subnet θα υπαρχει μία επικοινωνία με τους γείτονες ενώ οι απομακρυσμένοι μπορεί να μην καταλάβουν και τίποτε. Δε θα σκάσει όλο το δίκτυο.

Που είναι το λάθος με το 9-24?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> Ένα ενδιαφέρον ήταν ότι παρόλο που η διαφήμιση κράτησε μόλις 3 λεπτά, το αποτέλεσμα συνεχιζόταν για περιπου 10 λεπτά. Αν είχαμε λιγότερα AS, το δίκτυο θα σταθερόποιούταν πιό γρήγορα. Ίσως ήρθε η ώρα να δούμε πιό σοβαρά το θέμα "κοινών AS".
> 
> 
> Με το ίδιο σκεπτικο, αν ο καθένας είχε εφαρμόσει τα κατάλληλα φίλτρα στο bgp του router του , το δίκτυο θα επηρεαζόταν ελάχιστα...
> 
> Δεν νομίζω λοιπόν οτι υπάρχει συσχέτιση με το θέμα των κοινών AS.
> ...


Όχι δίκιο έχεις, δεν είχε σχέση με το attack.

Απλά ήθελα να πω ότι το φορτίο του BGP έχει αυξηθεί πολύ και γιαυτό αργήσαμε ακόμη περισσοτερο να ισορροπίσουμε.

----------


## Belibem

NetTraptor ++

----------


## koki

> Μισή ώρα που η δρομολόγηση τρελάθηκε...
> [...]
> ...ρε παιδιά..


+++

----------


## akops76

> Τα root passwords κυκλοφορουν ελευθερα στο δίκτυο.
> 
> Μάλιστα προχθες με το kismet έβλεπα κανονικά passwords που χρησιμοποιούνταν στο DC. Πολλά από αυτά είναι ίδια με τα passwords στους routers (τακτικη 1 pass για όλα).
> 
> Αν στείλει 24αρια subnet θα υπαρχει μία επικοινωνία με τους γείτονες ενώ οι απομακρυσμένοι μπορεί να μην καταλάβουν και τίποτε. Δε θα σκάσει όλο το δίκτυο.
> 
> Που είναι το λάθος με το 9-24?


Δεν έχεις άδικο οσο αφορα το θέμα των root passwords. Γενικα το θέμα της ασφάλειας δεν φαίνεται να απασχολεί πολύ κοσμό στο awmn (άραγε πόσοι εφαρμόζουν access lists στο router τους ή προστατεύουν με firewall τα serverakia τους?? )

Σίγουρα , το γεγονός αυτό δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο , όμως απο την άλλη δεν μπορείς να κατηγορήσεις και κανέναν. Μη ξεχνάμε οτι πολύ κοσμός που συνδέεται στο δίκτυο , δεν έχει επαγγελματική σχέση με δίκτυα ή γενικά με πληροφορική, ούτε γνωρίζει πολλά πράγματα για πολιτικές ασφαλείας, κτλ. Του αρκεί το γεγονός οτι μπορεί και συμμετέχει στο δίκτυο.

----------


## ice

Το να προστατευθουμε και σε στο δικο μας ερασιτεχνικο δικτυο βαζοντας δυσκολα passwd - firewall - etc θα καταντησει σαν καταναγκαστικο εργο καποια στιγμη(να κανω οτι κανω στην δουλεια μου) .

Ειναι ερασιτεχνικο και για την πλακα μας το δικτυο . Βεβαια με το αυξημενο μεγεθος των χρηστων θα χρειαστει πολυ γρηγορα να εχουμε ενα μετρο ασφαλειας αλλα ας σταθεροποιησουμε τον κορμο μας και μετα βλεπουμε .

----------


## Winner

> Δε θα σκάσει όλο το δίκτυο.


Ναι, δεν θα σκάσει όλο το δίκτυο. Θα σκάσει το μισό.

Μα συνεχίζεις να με κοροϊδεύεις;

----------


## Acinonyx

Τα prefix-lists για μικρότερα από /24 τα βάζεις περισσότερο για να προστατευσεις τον γειτονα σου παρά εσένα.

Ένα DoS attack που δεν ανακοινώθηκε ποτέ και διηρκησε πάνω από βδομάδα αν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν με στόχο την otenet.

Κάποιος *διαφήμιζε στο BGP ΚΑΙ τους δύο DNS server της otenet* με απότέλεσμα όποιος έπερνε internet από τον router του και τύχαινε να έχει otenet να μην μπορεί να δει καμία σελίδα ή ακόμη χειρότερα όλα τα queries να περνάνε από τον συγκεκριμένο κόμβο που δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να τα έκανε.

Το ίδιο σύνεβει και για το OLSR δίκτυο όπου ανακοινονόταν στο BGP μία IP από αυτές που έχω tunnel και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω ping από τον awpnet και έφαγα ένα ολόκληρο απόγευμα να ψάχνω να βρω τι τρέχει. Αυτό διήρκησε τουλάχιστον 1 βδομάδα (10000 λεπτα).

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν μετράει αυτό.

Αυτοί δεν βγήκαν να το ανακοινώσουν έστω και 3 ώρες νωρίτερα  ::  


Winner το ότι κοιτάγατε πράγματα για το Wind είναι μία δουλεια ναι, αλλά δεν είναι τόσο σοβαρή ώστε να πέσει τόση γκρίνια.

Δεν νομίζω το wind να έφτιαξε το δίκτυο...


Μα τι φαγωμάρα είναι αυτή πάλι... 

Όταν έβγαινα εγώ και έλεγα για τα άκυρα routes που σκάνε από Otenet με γράψατε όλοι εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι...

Η υποκρισία σε όλο της το μεγαλείο....
Ή μήπως όχι; Μπορεί να είναι και ο Ελληνισμός σε όλο του το μεγαλείο.
Δεν επηρρεάζει εμένα στα @@ μου τα γράφω όλα.
Με επηρρεάζει; Θα τους αλλάξω τα φώτα!  ::

----------


## freenet

> Όλοι εσείς που παρακινείτε αυτού του είδους την συμπεριφορά … θα πρέπει να ντρέπεστε και ΝΑΙ θα σας θεωρώ επικίνδυνους και σε προσωπικό επίπεδο αλλά και σε data…


είναι επικινδυνοι όλοι αυτοί οι ονειροπόλοι,οι χαμένοι, οι τρελοί
είναι επίκινδυνοι όλοι αυτοί
θα πρεπε κιολας να χουν ήδη συλληφθεί.....

----------


## Cha0s

btw, αν το έκανε αυτό κάποιος άσχετος κόμβος που μόλις συνδέθηκε ή κάποιος που δεν γράφει ποτέ στο φόρουμ (βλέπε mixalis που ανακοίνωνε τους dns της otenet)

Τι θα γράφατε; Σε ποιον θα ξεσπάγατε; Είναι και αυτό ένα ερώτημα δεν μπορείς να πεις  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ή μήπως νοιάστηκε κανένας για τον κόμβο:
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=6754

Που ανακοινώνει ότι νάναι; 


```
*> 10.0.1.0/24      10.26.35.245                           0 2331 7603 4016 6421 2581 413 146 5078 6754 ?
```

Ενώ του ανήκει το 10.2.86.0/24 το οποίο είναι και σε αναμονή, και όχι επίσημα ενεργοποιημένο από εμάς (hostmasters)


Τουλάχιστον αυτό επιβεβαιώνει την αδιαφορία όσο δεν μας ενοχλεί κάτι...

----------


## Acinonyx

Δε ξέρω, αλλά μου έκαναν παραπονα ότι μετά το 10λεπτο downtime του δικτύου οι τσόντες στο DC φτάνανε corrupted.

 ::

----------


## enaon

Βασίλη έχει να κάνει με τις γνώσεις του καθενός νομίζω. 
Εσύ όμως ήξερες τι θα γίνει, δεν είχες ανάγκη το πείραμα.
Αν ο σκοπός σου ήταν να αναγκάσεις όσους έχουν 2.9 να βάλουν linux ρε Βασίλη, δέν νομίζω να είναι στο πνεύμα του δικτύου η μεθοδολογία σου.. άσε που μάλλον για 2.8 τους βλέπω να πηγαίνουν άμα τους ζορίσεις, οπότε ..

#Moderated::Mick Flemm:: Σεμνά...

----------


## andreas

> r 0.0.0.0 10.19.140.243 0 4167 799 4790 3757 
> 6718 1 3170 2801 ?


Γιαννη (ysam) γιατι ανακοινωνεις default gw??? 

Μην αρχιζουμε τις χαζομαρες μεσα στο ισωμα τωρα!

----------


## lebyathan

Andrea....


Θελω ειλικρινα να πιστευω οτι αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με το χθεσινο γεγονος και οτι πηραν φορα καποιοι.!!!
Το προβλημα του default gw εμφανιστικε το πρωι στις 11 η ωρα...και εξακολουθει ακομη......
Θελω να το πιστευω αυτο διοτι βλεπω οτι μια δουλευει σωστα και μια οχι..
Εαν καποιοι πηραν φορα.......
Ε τι να πω ρε παιδια...!!!!! απο ενα σημειο και μετα να αρχισουμε και εμεις....τα ιδια...!!
Δεν ειναι τιποτα δυσκολο στην τελικη................. χρονο να διαθεσουμε.........κατι ξερουμε και εμεις...!!

----------


## panste

Παρακαλώ να σκεφτείτε τα παρακάτω παραδείγματα 


Α) ΔΕΗ
]
Κατά καιρούς φωνάζουμε ότι η ΔΕΗ κάνει διακοπές αυξομειώνει τάσεις κτλπ. 

Η γνώση που αποκομίζουμε από αυτήν την πράξη (τα μπλακάουτ – αυξομειώσεις τάσης) είναι ουσιαστική (πόσο θα κρατούσε το AWMN σε ένα μπλακάουτ) 

Οπότε όλοι πρέπει να καταλάβουμε τον απώτερο σκοπό της ΔΕΗ και των περίεργων φαινομένων «της» …… Είναι φυσικά για να μας δοκιμάσει και να μας κάνει καλύτερους 


Β) ΟΤΕ

Κατά καιρούς φωνάζουμε και για τον ΟΤΕ, γιατι είναι ακριβώς γιατι δεν παρέχει Ιντερνετ κλτπ.

Η γνώση που αποκομίζουμε από αυτήν την πράξη του ΟΤΕ είναι ουσιαστική …. Μαθαίνουμε να φτιάχνουμε ασύρματες κοινότητες VoIP κτλπ. Και να τα έχουμε πάνω στα UPS για να αποφεύγουμε το Α (ΔΕΗ)

Άρα λοιπόν δείτε και αυτό το πράγμα σαν ένα ΟΤΕ και ΔΕΗ που θέλει να μας κάνει καλύτερους

----------


## Cha0s

```
*  10.26.35.0/24    10.34.61.201                           0 45 1979 1084 2581 6421 4016 7603 7651 i
*>                  10.37.57.222                           0 1589 841 2125 633 3956 3119 2561 2331 i
```

Αυτό πάλι εδώ τι λέει;

Ανακοινώνεται το c-class μου από άλλο κόμβο... (SV1GGC)


Είναι κώλος όλο το routing table και ξαφνικά ξυπνήσαμε με αυτό που έκανε ο Βασίλης...


Ε ρε κρα που θέλουμε ομαδικώς...


(Φυσικά δεν με νοιάζει που το ανακοινώνει... το πολύ πολύ να μην μπορούν να κατεβάσουν από το DC μου  ::  όσοι routers επιλέγουν αυτή την διαδρομή )

----------


## koki

> ...


Τώρα που γυρίζει (το φαρμάκι) ας ρίξουμε και σε μερικούς ακόμα ε;

Ο acoul και ο katsaros δεν είναι οι κολλητοί μου (κάθε άλλο ίσως), αλλά εάν ψάχνεις(-ετε) τόσο απεγνωσμένα να τους την πεις(-είτε) (προφανώς είναι -είτε, φαίνεται έπεσε γρίπη) σας υπενθυμίζω ως ένας εντελώς ουδέτερος παρατηρητής ότι γίνεστε αστείοι  :: 

#Moderated::Mick Flemm::Ας μην το συνεχίζουμε παιδιά

----------


## nOiz

> Ποσο θα κρατούσε το AWMN σε ένα μπλακάουτ


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τη χρησιμότητα του AWMN αν δεν υπάρχει ρεύμα...
Το ερώτημα θα ήταν "Πόσο γρήγορα θα επανέλθει η λειτουργικότητα του δικτύου μετά από ένα Black Out?"

----------


## skra

> r 0.0.0.0 10.19.140.243 0 4167 799 4790 3757 
> 6718 1 3170 2801 ?
> 
> 
> Γιαννη (ysam) γιατι ανακοινωνεις default gw??? 
> 
> Μην αρχιζουμε τις χαζομαρες μεσα στο ισωμα τωρα!


Ανδρεα δεν πειραζει, το static-route εχει καλυτερο distance.

Σκοπός όμως είναι να μην υπάρχει κόντρα τετοια μορφής.

Γιατι κάποιος μπορεί να προσποιηθεί ( εν γνώσει του ) άγνοια και να χαλάσει πολλά στο δίκτυο.

Ομολογώ την ώρα που έκανε ο acinonyx το τεστ τα έχασα, γιατί δεν ήξερα τι συμβαίνει. Κοίταξα στο φορουμ και είδα πως θα έκανε το τεστ για 10 λεπτα και σκέφτηκα δεν πειράζει.

Δεν κάνουμε συναγωνισμό γνώσεων στο δίκτυο, θεωρώ πως προσπαθούμε να κερδίσουμε μέσα απο αυτό.

----------


## ngia

> Μπράβο acinonix απέδειξες ότι το gnu linux είναι καλύτερο διότι δεν πήρε χαμπάρι παρά τα προβλήματα που είχαν η άλλοι μετάξι τον κόμβων που είχαν gnu linux δεν υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα ζήτω το ελεύθερο λογισμικό.


Ανακρίβεια..το πρωτόκολλο με τον ίδιο τρόπο συμπεριφέρεται Αλέξανδρε. Τώρα αν κάποιοι κόμβοι βρίσκονται πίσω από τον κόμβο σου, χωρίς να έχουν εναλλακτική διαδρομή, εξακολουθούσες να τους βλέπεις και να σε βλέπουν, αφού δεν τους επηρέασε η διαφήμιση λανθασμένων διαδρομών

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι απλό, κάνατε καμιά δουλειά εκείνη την ώρα και σας διέκοψε ?
> Αν δλδ έπεφτε κάποιο link τι διαφορά θα είχε ?
> 
> Αν μετά από αυτό ο Acinonyx έβγαζε ένα patchάκι ή ένα scriptάκι για το MT όπως έκανε π.χ. με το Hostap θα του λέγατε τίποτα ?
> *
> Η γνώση θέλει θυσίες...*
> 
> ...


Εγώ έκανα σημαντικότερη δουλειά.

Χαλβάδιαζα με την γκόμενα και βλέπαμε διάφορες ταινίες εκπαιδευτικού περιεχομένου σε live streaming, ξεφυλίζαμε την εγκυκλοπέδια του κάμα σούτρα από την ηλεκτρονική βιβλιοθήκη του awmn, και παράλληλα ακούγαμε ρομαντική μουσική από το [email protected] (να τι χρειάζετε όλο αυτό το bandwidth τελικά)

Kαι ξαφνικά εκεί που είμαστε έτοιμοι να αφήσουμε το χαλβάδιασμα και να προχωρήσουμε σε σωματική ένωση, τσουπ, πέφτει το δίκτυο.

Τις επόμενες 4-5 ώρες τις αφιερώσαμε σε κουβέντες στο κρεβάτι και η κακομοίρα η γκόμενα να προσπαθεί να με ηρεμήση.

Αποτέλεσμα ; Πάλι δε σκόραρα (ουτέ καν από πίσω....)



Δηλαδή ρε Νίκο επειδή εσύ τσαντίστηκες που δεν είχες δίκτυο για 10', έμεινε το wind πίσω, εμείς που είμαστε σε ποιό απομακρυσμένες περιοχές τι πρέπει να κάνουμε με τους κόμβους που κολάνε κάθε τόσο ? Να ρίξουμε φουρνέλα ?

----------


## argi

> Να ρίξουμε φουρνέλα ?


Μπουρλόοοοοοοοοτο....  ::  

@rg!

----------


## eaggelidis

Οι κάτοχοι των παρακάτω κόμβων να φτιάξουν τα φίλτρα τους παρακαλώ, αφήνουν να κυκλοφορεί το 0.0.0.0/0

1270 2300 2725 2036 1 3170 2801

4167 799 4790 3757 6718 1 3170 2801

Η

----------


## eaggelidis

Ερώτηση,

με αφορμή το τι συνέβηκε εχθές.

Το 192.168.0.0/16 είναι απαραίτητο στο δίκτυο ?

Η

----------


## badge

Σήμερα στο γραφείο με ειδοποίησαν ότι έχει γραφτεί το εξής :




> Ή μήπως νοιάστηκε κανένας για τον κόμβο: 
> http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=6754 
> 
> Που ανακοινώνει ότι νάναι; 
> Κώδικας: 
> *> 10.0.1.0/24 10.26.35.245 0 2331 7603 4016 6421 2581 413 146 5078 6754 ? 
> 
> 
> Ενώ του ανήκει το 10.2.86.0/24 το οποίο είναι και σε αναμονή, και όχι επίσημα ενεργοποιημένο από εμάς (hostmasters) 
> ...


Καταρχήν να αναφέρω ότι είμαι αρχάριος, έχοντας μετά βίας ένα μήνα ενασχόλησης με το AWMN. Δεύτερον, να αναφέρω προς υπεράσπισή μου ότι την συγκεκριμένη ρύθμιση την έκανε ο SBolis. Αυτό φυσικά και δεν παίρνει την ευθύνη από πάνω μου να την μετακυλίσει σε εκείνον. Ωστόσο, μάταια έχω ζητήσει επανειλημμένα βοήθεια από πολύ κόσμο. Και στα σεμινάρια περί Mirotik έχω παραστεί, και προσπάθησα να απορροφήσω από αυτά όσο πιο πολλά μπορούσα.

Είναι εύκολο να σηκώνεις το δάχτυλο και να δείχνεις κάποιον, γελοιοποιώντας τον δημόσια και υπονοώντας ότι είναι βλάκας που δεν ξέρει να παραμετροποιήσει τον εξοπλισμό του και μπλέκεται στα πόδια των υπόλοιπων χαλώντας τους τη μαγιά. Επίσης εύκολο είναι να του στείλεις ένα pm και να τον ειδοποιήσεις ότι κάνει λάθος (το να του δώσεις τη λύση στο πρόβλημα είναι optional). Γιατί αν είχα λάβει τέτοιο pm, δε θα φρόντιζα απλώς να ψάξω τι φταίει, αλλά θα κατέβαζα όλο το Node μου κάτω μέχρι νεοτέρας. Πράγμα το οποίο έκανα χτες το βράδυ. To Mikrotik μου επαναφέρθη στις εργοστασιακές του ρυθμίσεις, και είναι πλέον μουγκό κουφό και ασύνδετο.

Την επόμενη φορά θα είμαι πιο προσεκτικός. Άλλωστε όπως λέω πάντα _"If at first you don't succeed, destroy all evidence that you have tried."_

----------


## lebyathan

> Οι κάτοχοι των παρακάτω κόμβω να φτιάξουν τα φίλτρα τους παρακαλώ, αφήνουν να κυκλοφορεί το 0.0.0.0/0
> 
> 1270 2300 2725 2036 1 3170 2801
> 
> 4167 799 4790 3757 6718 1 3170 2801
> 
> Η


Επειδη το συγκεκριμενο post αναφερει και τον κομβο μου (671 ::  να αναφερω οτι την Τριτη Μάρ 28, 2006 και ωρα 00:15 λιγες ωρες δηλαδη μετα το συμβαν ολα τα απαραιτητα φιλτρα ειχαν τοποθετηθει.Το προβλημα με το default gw εμφανιστηκε σε εμενα τουλαχιστον Τριτη Μάρ 28, 2006 και ωρα 10:00 και απο εκεινη την στιγμη εξακολουθει να υφισταται. Μηπως ειναι κατι αλλο..???? 
Εχτες επαιρνα απο το ενα ΒΒ link to default gw ενω απο το αλλο οχι. Και αργα το βραδυ και τα δυο ΒΒ links εδιναν default gw. Σαν να μεγαλωνει το θεμα μου φαινεται......
Και εδω θα κανω την ερωτηση:
Καποιος που εχει βαλει τα φιλτρα θα επρεπε να συνεχιζει να παιρνει default gw..???

----------


## katsaros_m

Πόσο μου αρέσει να μου την λένε οι φίλοι μου αλλά να με λένε και Αλέξανδρο δεν το αντέχω όταν γράφω κάτι το γράφω επώνυμα και έχοντας άποψη έστω και μικρή ίσος και λάθος εδώ είμαι να μου την διορθώσετε κάθε Τετάρτη στην λέσχη και κάθε Σάββατο στον καφέ αμπελοκήπων.
Παρακαλώ όπως δεν βρίζω κανέναν δεν μου αρέσει να με βρίζουν να μιλάτε και να γράφεται κόσμια και Φιλικά

----------


## lambrosk

Το ποστ του φίλου Badge που το βρίσκω πολύ ρεαλιστικό και ορθό, 
δεν θα το σχολιάσει κανένας απο τους κλασικούς σχολιαστές?
 ::

----------


## acoul

> Το ποστ του φίλου Badge που το βρίσκω πολύ ρεαλιστικό και ορθό, 
> δεν θα το σχολιάσει κανένας απο τους κλασικούς σχολιαστές?


Πήξαμε με τους κλασσικούς σχολιαστές ... όταν κάτι δεν ανανεώνεται πεθαίνει !!! Νέο αίμα εδώ και τώρα !!

----------


## enaon

> Kαποιος που εχει βαλει τα φιλτρα θα επρεπε να συνεχιζει να παιρνει default gw..???


Άν έχεις mikrotik 2.9.x χωρίς το πακέτο routing-test, δεν δουλεύουν τα φίλτρα στο bgp, είναι χαλασμένα, εκεί βασίστηκε το πρόβλημα που δημιουργήθηκε.
Έχουμε δύο λύσεις..
Ή βάζουμε όλοι κάτι άλλο εκτός του 2.9.x χωρίς routing_test - φτιάχνουμε κλειστές ομάδες κλπ, ή δεν κάνουμε κόλπα μεταξύ μας..

----------


## NetTraptor

Άσε το κάτω επιτέλους το μάτωσες…
Έχεις αρχίσει πάλι τις ασυνάρτητες προτάσεις…. Τι πίνεις? 

Από μια μαβλακια κάποιου πήγαμε πάλι σε ανακρίβειες για το routing, μετά στο 1 AS, και μετά στο νέο αίμα και στα περί ελεύθερης σκέψης και δεν ξέρω εγώ…

Υπάρχει πραγματικά κάτι οργανωμένο σαν σκέψη μέσα στα μυαλά σας..??? απογοήτευση… Ήμαρτον..

----------


## enaon

Άν έχεις mikrotik 2.9.x χωρίς το πακέτο routing-test, δεν δουλεύουν τα φίλτρα στο bgp, είναι χαλασμένα, εκεί βασίστηκε το πρόβλημα που δημιουργήθηκε.

Αυτό είναι γεγονός ελπίζω δεν διαφωνούμε.

Ο Βασίλης φαντάζομαι το έκανε σε μορφή προειδοποίησης. Λέει δηλαδή, κοιτάξτε πόσο απροστάτευτοι είμαστε, ένας κακός μας αλλάζει τα φώτα εύκολα. 
Θεωρεί για κάποιο λόγω ότι είναι λογικό να πειραματιζόμαστε με γνωστά προβλήματα του δικτύου.

Έχουμε λοιπόν δυο λύσεις:
1η να συμφωνήσουμε με τον Βασίλη. Δεν ξέρω εσύ, αλλά εγώ βαριέμαι αν είναι να παίζουμε με τις αδυναμίες του δικτύου, να παρασύρομαι για πλάκα αν μπορώ να μην. Φτιάχνουμε λοιπόν κάτι ποιο οργανωμένο στην περιοχή, να μην είναι σαν να παίρνεις γλειφιτζούρι από παιδάκι. 
2η να μην συμφωνήσουμε με τον Βασίλη, να μην το πειράζουμε όταν ξέρουμε ότι θα χαλάσει για να μπορέσουμε να παραμείνουμε μια ομάδα 

Τώρα είναι καλύτερα, καταλαβαίνεις τίποτα αν το είπες σε εμένα?

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπαααα δεν πήγαινε σε σένα… απλά με πρόλαβες στα ποστ…

Δική μου άποψη… καταγράφουμε και φτιάχνουμε επίσημο bug list του MT… Από ότι φαίνεται its here to stay είτε θέλουμε να το καταλάβουμε είτε όχι… 
Κάνουμε μαζικές κινήσεις για να διορθώνουν τα λάθη. Δεν είναι αναίσθητοι και δεν είναι όπως οι προπαγανδιστές τους περιγράφουν έχουν καλό support response… αλλά λίγο μουγκό βέβαια. Αν το συγκρίνουμε με το δικό μας που δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε timers η prefix (εκεί που μπαίνουν)… μάλλον καλύτερα τα πανε στο σιδέρωμα…
Και παράλληλα αφήνουμε τα πολλά λόγια και φτιάχνουμε και κάτι δικό μας με πρόσωπο προς το μέλλον…ακα GUI, OLSR, bla bla….

Αν δεν αρέσουν και δεν μπορούν να γίνουν αυτά…. Δεν πειράζει …. Ρίχτε το στα BGP routing Fuckups… γιατί όχι…. είναι παραγωγικότατα… και τα γουστάρουμε όλοι…

----------


## enaon

σορρυ γίνονται περίεργα τελευταία και δέν πολύ καταλαβαίνω 

Δεν είναι μαγκιά να έχουμε ένα δίκτυο χωρίς αδυναμίες γιατί δεν θα έχει ενδιαφέρον, να μην θέλουμε να τις εκμεταλλευτούμε όμως είναι, δίνει μοναδικό αέρα στο δίκτυο. Δεν βοηθάνε αυτά τα παιχνίδια στο πνεύμα εμπιστοσύνης καθόλου νομίζω.

----------


## machine22

Συνεχίστε εδώ.....
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20162
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20162

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## enaon

Οκ, αλλά δεν μιλούσα για το σπίτι σου. Καλά κλειδώνεις εκεί, αφού κυκλοφορούν κλέφτες. Είναι γνωστό ότι κυκλοφορούν, και καλό αντίμετρο η κλειδαριά.
Μιλούσα για το awmn, εκεί θεωρητικά δεν περιμένουμε πότε θα ξεχάσει ο γείτονας ανοικτά να μπούμε να του τα ρημάξουμε, δεν είναι στο πνεύμα τις ιδέας, δεν θέλουμε να γεμίσουμε πόρτες ασφαλείας, θέλουμε να γεμίσουμε ανθρώπους που σέβονται τον κοινό κόπο, δίκτυα ασφαλή με το ζόρι υπάρχουν άπειρα εταιρικά.

Πολύ θεωριτικό έγινε το θέμα, οπότε το αφήνω εγώ.

----------


## Nefalim

δε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι μαλωνετε. υποτιθεται οτι το δικτυο στηριζεται κατα πολυ στον ερασιτεχνικο χαρακτηρα που εχει.ολοι για ενα και ενας για ολους ΛΕΩ ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ  ::

----------


## mojiro

> δε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι μαλωνετε. υποτιθεται οτι το δικτυο στηριζεται κατα πολυ στον ερασιτεχνικο χαρακτηρα που εχει.ολοι για ενα και ενας για ολους ΛΕΩ ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ


για τον ιδιο λογο που φαγωνονται και στα φαουλ του ερασιτεχνικου
ποδοσφαιρου... ειναι που θελουμε κατι συνεχεια να μας απασχολει...  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Βρειτε ασχολιες  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ngia

> Βρειτε ασχολιες


... αργία μήτηρ πάσης κακίας ...

----------


## maxfuels

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PrettyMaids
> 
> Βρειτε ασχολιες 
> 
> 
> ... αργία μήτηρ πάσης κακίας ...


ngia ++++ 

lol

----------


## acoul

Μου φάνηκε επίκαιρο ... Spot a Bug, Go to Jail

----------


## 4ετεθ

δηλαδη συγνωμη μηπως να πει και σε ποιον θα κανει επιθεση πρωτα ωστε να προετοιμαστει? ειναι σαν να λες σε διακλαδικη ασκηση ολο το σεναριο ε δεν θα βγαλεις συμπερασμα ετσι..... κανονικα επρεπε να γινεται random καθε μηνα και να βγαζουν ανακοινωσεις με το ποιος αντεξε και γιατι ωστε να δουν και οι υπολοιποι τι εχουν κανει λαθος  ::

----------


## papashark

> δηλαδη συγνωμη μηπως να πει και σε ποιον θα κανει επιθεση πρωτα ωστε να προετοιμαστει? ειναι σαν να λες σε διακλαδικη ασκηση ολο το σεναριο ε δεν θα βγαλεις συμπερασμα ετσι..... κανονικα επρεπε να γινεται random καθε μηνα και να βγαζουν ανακοινωσεις με το ποιος αντεξε και γιατι ωστε να δουν και οι υπολοιποι τι εχουν κανει λαθος


Mην ανυσηχείς, κανένας δεν θα προετοιμαστεί, απλά για να μην τρομάξουμε και βάλουμε τα κλάματα το λέει....

----------


## noisyjohn

Ενα καλύτερο test μήπως θα ήταν να κλείσουμε ΟΛΟΙ τους κόμβους για 1 λεπτό και να τους ανοίξουμε ταυτόχρονα; θα πέσει πολύ LOL.
Ενας καθηλωμένος για θεραπεία γόνατου. Sorry δεν άντεξα  ::

----------

